# Nodules on ultrasound but not on uptake scan



## rachelwilber (Nov 9, 2013)

Hello I have a question about nodules.

I have three nodules on the left lobe and one on the right side. On the left side I have a 4 mm in the upper lobe and a 1.5 cm and 3.2 cm up against each other in the lower lobe.

Had the uptake and scan done and only one that showed was the 4 mm on the top as hot. How does that work? Why didn't the others show up? Not even the small one on the right showed up. I don't get it. I feel horrible and I feel like a crying mess all the time because I feel so bad.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

If the other noduels are "cold" (that is, non-functioning and don't uptake the iodine) they won't show up on the scan. Cold nodules need to be biopsied.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

rachelwilber said:


> Hello I have a question about nodules.
> 
> I have three nodules on the left lobe and one on the right side. On the left side I have a 4 mm in the upper lobe and a 1.5 cm and 3.2 cm up against each other in the lower lobe.
> 
> Had the uptake and scan done and only one that showed was the 4 mm on the top as hot. How does that work? Why didn't the others show up? Not even the small one on the right showed up. I don't get it. I feel horrible and I feel like a crying mess all the time because I feel so bad.


Cold nodules do not uptake. These should be biopsied. What has your doctor suggested and what labs has your doctor run? If you have results and ranges; we will appreciate it.

Nonetheless; there is a situation and you might want to see an ENT.

We are here for you; you have found some friends who will be supportive and hopefully assist w/information that will be helpful!


----------



## rachelwilber (Nov 9, 2013)

Thank you for your answers. The paths report only had that one on there. So if the nodules were cold wouldn't it show on the scan where no uptake was taken? Wouldn't the report say that? I guess I am not understanding.

My levels are within normal range except for my antibodies are slightly elevated. They are at a 1 and the range is 0.0 to 0.9 The two that didn't show up have been biopsied both are suggestive of Follicular Neoplasm.

My uptake was also slightly elevated 35.3 at 24 hours. Range 10-35.

Thank you so much friends for helping me. I hope to have an appt soon to go over them. Google hasn't been my friend on telling what it means.


----------



## Endocrine_Surgeon (Oct 31, 2013)

To understand the different findings on the ultrasound and uptake scan, you have to understand what each test is actually looking for.

An ultrasound will show you the *structure* of the thyroid, the uptake scan shows you the *function.*

So on the ultrasound, I can very clearly see the structure and shape of the thyroid, and any nodules within it. But I cannot tell you anything about the function of those nodules - that is, whether they are working well or not. I just see the shapes.

The uptake scan is designed to show the function of the thyroid - that is, whether the thyroid is taking up iodine appropriately. If one area of the thyroid takes up more iodine than the surrounding area, I get a "hot" nodule, or one that is overactive. If another area takes up less iodine than the surrounding thyroid, I get a "cold" nodule, or one that is not taking up iodine appropriately.

In your case, you had a hot nodule that was overactive. The other nodules didn't show up probably because they are taking up iodine the way that the surrounding normal tissue was taking it up - they are functioning similar to the surrounding thyroid (at least when it comes to taking up iodine).

The important thing to remember is that these tests are designed for a certain purpose. The uptake scan is not a test to identify nodules. It is only a test to tell you how the nodules are functioning.


----------

